# Things that tweak my spindle.



## The Last Legionary (Feb 10, 2009)

1. People who expect miracles, yet refuse to make an effort to make it happen.

2. People who think some invisible person is responsible for something as mundane as their minor fender bender.

3. People who think the world revolves around them.

4. People who think their right to believe as they wish gives them permission to force those beliefs on me.

5. Bigots, Racists, Chauvinists, Feminists, Anti-Semitics, and anyone who thinks criticizing Israel makes you one. Homophobes, germophobes, and those who think tapping someone on the shoulder is sexual harassment.

6. Democrats, Republicans, and every politician for the last 30 years.

7. 400 lb women in Japanese schoolgirl outfits at anime cons, 50 yr old men dressed like Harry Potter, and guys who need to introduce themselves by their martial arts title in public like it's a PHD from Harvard.

8. Forum Moderators, Site Admins, and BBS Sysops who think they are god, that their little corner of cyber space is "IT", and that life ends if you're banned.

9. Mac vs Windows vs Linux arguments. It's BSD people!

10. People squicked about Hef having teen twin girlfriends in his 80's. You wish you could be that rich, and that wanted now, never mind at 80.

11. Pet owners who treat their pets better than they treat family.

12. Censored Japanese Porn.  Really. What's the point?

13. Socialists, Fascists, Liberals, Conservatives, Gun Nuts, and Anti Gun fanatics.

14. Deadbeats, Wimpies, Late Payers, Skips, Short Changers, Stiffs, Cheap Tippers, no tippers, Bankers, Brokers, Lobbyists, and the lot.

15. American Beer. Really.  Why?

16. BudK.  Pewter isn't good for swords.



You're Turn.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 10, 2009)

The Last Legionary said:


> Forum Moderators, Site Admins, and BBS Sysops who think they are god, that their little corner of cyber space is "IT"



  Is that a swipe at this site's ownership?



> You're Turn.



Ah, but you've made it too easy.


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 10, 2009)

1.  People who act like they know everything and that they're "all that"

2.  People who will have a disability like A.D.D. but use it as a crutch or excuse for EVERYTHING instead of learning how to work through it.

3.  Cheerleaders.

4.  Arrogant people who yell and scream if someone cuts them off in traffic, but then do the same themselves and insist it's "their right" and the other drivers are slow and stupid.

5.  People who think they're entitled to things just because they breathe.

6.  Parents who don't discipline their kids and wonder why they're so "bad".

7.  The sudden noise when a vaccum cleaner, hairdryer, or coffee grinder turns on.

8.  Kids who are blackbelts (especially if they're multiple dan).

I'll probably think of more later.

Robyn


----------



## Drac (Feb 11, 2009)

People that will engage in an argument and will toss the "race card" when it appears that they are losing...


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 11, 2009)

But the fender bender WAS caused by the invisible person!  They jumped out, the driver swerved to avoid them, and struck another car...  And the person who jumped out is never around to be seen...  :shrug:


----------



## Tames D (Feb 11, 2009)

1. People who slam forum moderators and site admins. (it's a tough job)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 11, 2009)

I enjoy the hate mail I've gotten. It made me feel all warm and specul.


----------



## crushing (Feb 11, 2009)

> 15. American Beer. Really. Why?


 
Guys that argue over Budweiser Beer v. Miller Beer. That's like arguing as to whether Rosie O'Donnell or Roseanne Bar is hotter. Guys, grab a Two Hearted (American Beer) and google Vida Guerra!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd love to add to this list, but so far you've done a pretty good job summing up exactly how I feel.  Great list.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 11, 2009)

The Last Legionary said:


> You're Turn


 
Nope you pretty much got mine with 



The Last Legionary said:


> 6. Democrats, Republicans, and every politician for the last 30 years.
> 
> 9. Mac vs Windows vs Linux arguments. It's BSD people!.


 
And a few other assorted numbers in your post although I do not believe Bob deserves any hate mail for any reason. More like a drink and a thank you for putting up with this stuff, Lord knows I couldn&#8217;t do it.


----------



## Drac (Feb 11, 2009)

Drivers that still have not learned to position their vehicles between the lines of any given parking space and take up 2 spaces..


----------



## arnisador (Feb 11, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I enjoy the hate mail I've gotten. It made me feel all warm and specul.



You could probably publish your collected legal threats and have a decent-selling comedy book.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 11, 2009)

No ****.


----------



## Nolerama (Feb 11, 2009)

1. People that get ALL their news/political/social information from Time Magazine.

2. Drunken frat boys.

3. Drunken sorority chicks.

4. Being out somewhere, and watching drunken frat boys hitting on drunken sorority chicks.

5. Name-droppers.

6. 40 y/o trust fund babies.

7. People who think they can fight because they watch UFC.

8. People who think they need the mental midget/tough guy attitude to train MMA.

9. Jimmy Fallon

10. Traveller kids who pick through the garbage for their meals, but use their dad's credit card to buy a latte' at Starbucks, while checking their email on their macbooks.

11. Limited palates.

12. Ugly babies.

13. People that scoff at my PBR, while they drink Budweiser.

14. The price of Delerium Tremens in St. Louis.

15. The fact that there is no coast line in St. Louis

16. Fuel dependency

17. Poser skateboarders... Almost as bad as unathletic MMA fanboys wearing Tapout gear in a bar.

18. Jubilee from the X-Men... she sucked at life.

19. Go-Bots

20. bad Indian food.


----------



## girlbug2 (Feb 11, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> 9. Jimmy Fallon
> 
> .


 
Why? Why???? 

:cheers:


----------



## girlbug2 (Feb 11, 2009)

People who introduce themselves by their title in a situation where their title is irrelevant ("Hello, I am Doctor Tom Xenu" at a dinner party). Buncha self-promoting rank-pullers.


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 11, 2009)

I thought of 2 more to tack onto my previous list.

9. Paris Hilton :dramaqueen:

10. Illegal aliens  :tank:

Robyn :soapbox:


----------



## grydth (Feb 11, 2009)

1). Everyone else but me.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 12, 2009)

"Hell is other people." -Jean Paul Sartre


----------



## Nolerama (Feb 12, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> Why? Why????
> 
> :cheers:



Taxi. It made parts of my brain leak through my ears...


----------



## Tomu (Feb 13, 2009)

1. EMO-nuff said.

2.MMA fanboys that have never trained ANYTHING.

3.The Federal Govt.

4.Fundamentalists-Muslim,Christian,etc...

5.People that deny global climate change.

6.Parents that ***** about their kids school, but then don't show up on family council night.

7.People who are scared of guns.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 15, 2009)

People who cite the Daily Show as a News Source.

Reality TV, which it's not. You wanna see survivor? Drop those bitches off in the jungle with a machete and a bottle of water and say "see ya!"

Buffy the Vampire Layer. No thats not a typo, Face it Buffy Fans, its a show about a slut who ****s vamipres instead of killing them. But only the hot ones. 

Fox Television, who canceles every decent show that comes along in less than a season, but can't seem to drop CRAP like Buffy the Vampire Layer. (and thats still not a Typo)

Cows.

The idea that every MP3 player is an Ipod. Dude... its Flying Disk, Adhesive Bandage Strip, powdered Soft Drink, and MP3 PLAYER.

Working for a living. I wanna sponge off the system too. 

People who think Obama is god. Seriously... hes a human, I swear. 

Michael Jackson's face. It creeps me out. It should be the basis for a horror film, like Shatner's was.

Commercials in movie theaters. Seriously? I just paid you 10 bucks to watch a coke ad, a national guard ad, a pepsi ad, a car ad, another car ad, an allstate insurance ad, and a Target Ad when I could have pirated the film, watched it for free, and not been subjected to that?

But the number one thing that Tweaks my Spindle... 

Those DAMN back and forward buttons they are putting on the side of mice... and you just finish a giant forum post thats like 44 pages long, and all of a sudden you tap it by accident and *poof* no more post. They should call that bastard the "Erase Forum Post" button.

ARRRGH!


----------



## Aefibird (Feb 15, 2009)

People who don't signal when turning left on roundabouts (I think you call them rotaries in the US?)

People who have no clue how to park a car correctly in a parking space.

Folk who hear I love hockey and then assume that (because I'm female) I watch it purely to ogle the players. Errrr, NO! 

When people talk really really loudly on mobile phones. Why bother with the phone? They can hear you in the next county!

People who talk through films at the cinema. Yep, I paid £7 to listen about your crap life. Thanks.

When pubs insist they serve "real ale" just because they have John Smiths on draught. Er, no. That stuff is to real ale what McDonalds is to fine dining.

My biggest peeve at the moment (and I feel like putting it in CAPITALS as it winds me up so much) is when people decide they really, _really_ need a hot dog at a crucial moment of a sports game and decide to push along past everyone on the row of seats. Because of ignorant, selfish people this weekend I missed seeing 2 goals at the hockey (one penalty shot) and one goal at football because someone was trying to squeeze past me just so they didn't have to wait an extra 3 seconds at the concession counter.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Feb 28, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Is that a swipe at this site's ownership?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but you've made it too easy.


Nah, I'm direct on who I hate.

As to easy, $5, long time. :rofl:


----------



## The Last Legionary (Feb 28, 2009)

Drac said:


> People that will engage in an argument and will toss the "race card" when it appears that they are losing...


You mean, asking a person for ID when selling them a drink has nothing to do with your job requirements, or state law, but is only being done because you're a bigot who wants to hassle someone with different color skin?


----------



## The Last Legionary (Feb 28, 2009)

QUI-GON said:


> 1. People who slam forum moderators and site admins. (it's a tough job)


True mate, but not all Admins and Mods are worthy of respect. Some are tin tyrants and web gods.  Not here, but other sites aren't run as anything more than a hobby with the owners buddies the mods. I avoid those places when I can.


----------



## Drac (Feb 28, 2009)

The Last Legionary said:


> You mean, asking a person for ID when selling them a drink has nothing to do with your job requirements, or state law, but is only being done because you're a bigot who wants to hassle someone with different color skin?


 
According to them it is..It's even funnier when I pull them over because the plate I ran shows the owner has *no privledges.  *I'm just doing it because of their skin color..Yep, when they gave me my badge they issued X-ray vision too...That's how I saw through the heavy tinted windows


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 28, 2009)

You mean the windows that are tinted well beyond legal limits?


----------



## Drac (Feb 28, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> You mean the windows that are tinted well beyond legal limits?


 
Yup....God forbid you cite them..The passer-bys will think you stole their first born...


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have no beef with mods as I'm on only three forums, MT of course, Iain Abernethy's (who'd argue with him lol,) and Cagewarriors, the latter has no mods!
I hate able bodied people who take up disabled people's parking spaces in car parks.
I hate people with long toe nails.
I hate people (as others have said) who claim to be cage fighters when they don't even get off their backsides to train at anything.
I hate bigots, people who try to convert me to their religion, male chavinists, yummy mummies, drunks, patronising Guards Regiment officers, drunk drivers, paedophiles (with a passion), reality tv programmes, celebrities who are known for who they are shagging nothing else, WAGS.
I'm on nights tonight so expect a bigger list in the morning as I think about it for the whole of the 12 hour shift lol! Oh yes and I hate working nights on Saturdays when it was payday the day before!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 28, 2009)

There are few things that really, really tick me off.

1-Liars
2-Bigots
3-Elitists
4-Closed minded types
5-Cowards
6-Clones (ie people who let others think for them)
7-Lazy People
8-Thiefs
9-Abusers
10-My Government

Other than that I'm cool and froody.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 28, 2009)

People that drive hybrids 70 + miles per hour. If it is not a GM 2 Mode Hybrid that allows the electric motor to disengage and run just in gear then they are spending more energy to spin the motor so fast that no energy is coming out. Very inefficient. But it has the Hybrid Label so no matter what they do it is all good. (* Note: Beware SMUG Alert coming your way soon *)


People that are close minded


People that think they have a right to tell me what to believe. (* Note: this is much different than a police officer telling someone they are trespassing or assembling without the proper permit. *)


People who think ignorance of the law gives the right to do what they want.


People who think they can solve the problems with the world but they cannot balance their check book.


People who think that any specific fighting system or style is superior to another. The individual has more to do with it. 

People who complain about the possible $30 billion for GM and $13 Billion for Chrysler and do not even know that AIG got $151 Billion up front came back for another $60 Billion and that is not part of the TARP monies. Now AIG is negotiating with the US Government to reorganize and not pay back the "loans" they were given. Nor do these people know that the least amount loaned to the banks during from the first round of TARP was more that the total given to the Auto industry to date. 


Pwople who think that anyone can request monies from the TARP funds, i.e. repaving local roads - this would be part of the stimulus founds not the TARP funds.


People who make statements based upon ignorance to try to benfit themselves, but the issue is that they know they are ignorant they jsut WANT. i.e. Why does not the locals pave with Concrete versus Ashpalt? Because my daughter's neighbors friends in this neighborhood, you know that one on this street and ???? (* no matter what cross street is mentioned it is wrong as the place does not exist *) they got Concrete as it was cheaper and no levies were assigned against the home owners.

People who think that if your pour Concrete in the morning you can drive on it in the afternoon just like Ashpalt. 

People who fight to not get their roads repaved in 1997 when it would have cost $1500. People whothen stop the process in 1999 as it now would cost $2400 and they want $1500 price. Then in 2001 the quote is $3000 so they want to go back to $1500 or maybe $2400. Then with lots of legal issues as 65% of the locals want to fix their roads and signed petitions get a quote of $5,500, but their counter suits take a couple of years so oil goes up so Asphalt goes up and the quote is $11,000. (* Gas was $4 / gallon *) Now with Gas down and oil down the estimate after $200,000 in engineering costs to get closer to real numbers it is $7,500. Now they want to delay it as they want $5,500 price. And the think the road commission was trying to make money off of them at $11,000 per house hold. 

People who argue from an emotional staid point. i.e. They lost their job and they have this huge house and four cars and they are going to loose them and they cannot afford this new tax for the road. Note: average interst rate is expected to be set around 4% and given 10 years to repay. That is $750 a year Plus interest of $62.5 dollars a month plus interest. Given these "people" in trouble stop by and buy a $5 cup of coffee each morning, I wonder where they could find a place to save up this money to pay. 


People who train in an art and then think they can fight, with no experience. Just becuase your instructor or others could fight does not mean you can. Even if you know the techniques very well in a controlled situation. 


Not knowing if you are going to loose your job just because. 10% head count reduction on top of the previous reductions done in the last 6 months. If one knew they could make plans. But when 150,000 people working for hourly and salary wages do not know if they will loose their job or not they do not spend. From what everyone states the economy needs trust and spending. But with uncertainty, brings caution, and no spending. 


Myself as I recognize that my actions and or words may have bothered some, so I will save you the time and place myself on the list.  


More later


----------



## StrongFighter (Feb 28, 2009)

People who are drug addicts.

Men who are wife beaters.

People who are politically correct without seriously analyzing how and why p.c. stupidness is destroying our great country, The U.S.A. 

People who say they will do one thing then do another thing or never does it. _( probably because I was raised in a military/leo and a hardworking family. ) _

Socialism and communists.

People who claim they are good at something when they are not. 

People who teach something with the intent and purpose of setting someone up to fail and not to win.

People who are underachievers.


----------



## tellner (Feb 28, 2009)

Men who teak their spindles in front of Gawd and everyone including women and children!


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 28, 2009)

hippocrates....thats why I wont point my finger at someone else.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 28, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> I hate people



Yeah, I'm with you.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 28, 2009)

Rich Parsons said:


> People who think that if your pour Concrete



I have a civil engineering buddy at work who goes nuts when people say this..."You _place_ concrete and _pour_ bourbon," he always says.

(Then recently he told me they now _do_ have some concrete that could be considered pourable!)


----------



## Drac (Feb 28, 2009)

Parents that allow their kids to create a disturbance in public and will not discipline them...


----------



## arnisador (Feb 28, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> hippocrates....thats why I wont point my finger at someone else.



I'm sure he would have approved!


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 28, 2009)

People who cant avoid correcting peoples spelling errors....:uhyeah:


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 1, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> People who cant avoid correcting people's spelling errors....:uhyeah:


Here, let me fix that for you...  :EG:


----------



## Drac (Mar 1, 2009)

1.Idiots that walk around with pants hanging below their butts and their underwear showing and believe it is a fashion statement..


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm kinda getting tired of people in general.


----------



## Carol (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't have a spindle... :uhyeah:

But whoever gave me this cold/sore throat over a weekend when I'm supposed to be moving has certainly got me tweaked.  :angry:


----------



## Flea (Mar 3, 2009)

Active drug addicts.  Keep yer drama to yourself!!  (I have nothing but respect for addicts in recovery ... but anyone using?  Plegh.)

People who neglect their dogs and imprison them in the backyard for life with no interaction.  Bonus points for wondering why they grow up with behavior problems.

People who just _know _that everyone on public assistance is abusing the system because their cousin's hairdresser's ex went to church with someone on food stamps, and they looked just fine to _him.  _

Insomnia.  Cold germs. Winter nights with no one of my own species to snuggle.


----------



## crushing (Mar 3, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> I don't have a spindle... :uhyeah:


 
And if you did, would getting it tweaked necessarily be a bad thing?


----------



## Drac (Mar 12, 2009)

Idiots whose first sentence to you if it slips out that you study the martial arts " Kar-otty hun? I kicked a some back belts butt once...


----------



## crushing (Apr 8, 2009)

When people say, "apology accepted" when no apology was necessary, let alone offered.


----------



## Drac (Apr 9, 2009)

People that feel the need to be on their cell phones constantly no matter *WHERE *they are...Thankfully there are a few stores around here that will not wait on you if you are too busy talking to pay attention to the next to be served chart....


----------

